# grounds for being denied a visa?



## newtotown (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi.

I’m new to using forums like this but hope to become a regular on here. I am planning to move to Dubai in October as I now have a job offer so am just going through getting all my documents attested etc. So I am sure this Forum will be very useful.

I just had a question regarding getting a visa, my friend and I are both going through this process to get our residency visa and labour card and we have heard a few stores about people being denied visas. Does anyone know anything about the grounds on which you may be denied a visa?

One of us has visited Israel a long time ago for vacation and so has this stamped in our passport and had heard that this could be a problem and one of us on a previous visit to Dubai has had restricted items taken from us at the airport on entering Dubai. Naivety when flying out to celebrate a friends hen weekend. 

Does anyone know if either of the above would affect getting a visa?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

No, can't see either situation resulting in a denied visa. Unless you were arrested and convicted for whatever you were carrying. Or specifically told you ended up on a black list of some sort.

But I'm not the immigration department, only they can give you an official answer.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't see the situations that you've described above as being a problem. Visas are usually denied for more serious reasons such as a positive HIV test, past criminal record in the UAE, particularly where the case is still pending/ open.

Israeli stamps/ visas are no longer a problem. Re the confiscation of prohibited items, if it was an issue, I doubt that you would have made it past immigration.

HTH


----------

